# Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MONEY!



## Joe Blow

For the next month (from 16/6/04) we are paying $2 per registration as well as $1 per referred user meaning that when you sign up and also get a friend to post you are owed $3 plus $1 for each additional person you get to register.. And for the next month we are also paying 10c for every post you make. 
Not a lot? well it's enough for a few beers at the local on us or some instant scratchie tickets!

There are only the following conditions: 

1. The registered user is unique, to ensure this before payout is eligible the user must make at least 10 non "one liner" or "smilie" posts over a two week period, in essence 10 "real" posts, the same goes for the 10c bonus per post, several word replies and smilies will not be counted. 

2. You must email joeblow@aussiestockforums.com with the users you have referred. 

3. Payout is via paypal. This maybe subject to change depending on the payout amount, but we reserve the right to be paypal only. 

Aussie Stock Forums admin.


----------



## dogbolter

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

I signed up to get the cash and find its a big 2 dollars.Wow be seen posting here and people will no your going bad.Who would take advice or listen to anyone who needs 2 dollars that bad. Cheap site and waste of time. dogbolter


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*



> I signed up to get the cash and find its a big 2 dollars.Wow be seen posting here and people will no your going bad.Who would take advice or listen to anyone who needs 2 dollars that bad. Cheap site and waste of time. dogbolter




Sorry you feel that way dogbolter.

This site isn't run by a company it is run by me for a hobby. I've just started out and hope the place will grow.

I just wanted to offer an incentive for people to join the community here because I was getting a bit sick of all the noise on other boards.


----------



## guycharles

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

Give it a go Dogbolter. I have escaped HC due to all the racial crap that gets posted.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*



> Give it a go Dogbolter. I have escaped HC due to all the racial crap that gets posted.




Exactly... I'm tired of the noise over there and wanted to start a threaded board with quality posters. Not people abusing each other and carrying on with nonsense.

The pay to post idea was an incentive to get people to join and start posting - and to refer others of course! 

I really want to get a good little community happening here... the best way for us to get there is for everyone to start posting!

Thanks for your input Guy!


----------



## Hurri

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

well.... was just browsing around the net looking for an australian shares forum. found one and i get 2 bucks! sweet..


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

I guess I am getting $2 bucks as well. Actually this is the first stock forum that I ever post in my entire life.

I'm just want this forum to grow as well.

Joe, Good luck mate I am supporting you.


----------



## Aceyducey

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

Nice offer Jo Blow,

However don't pay me - keep the cash &amp; use it to keep the site going 

Cheers,

Aceyducey


----------



## WaySolid

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

Good luck with the forum!


----------



## still_in_school

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

Hi Joe,

i quite agree with Acey, for me personally i rather too would like to see the money go towards the site... and watch the site grow, with many new members, from all different levels, and watch this board grow as a community.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*



> Nice offer Jo Blow,
> 
> However don't pay me - keep the cash & use it to keep the site going
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Aceyducey




Thanks for your kind words Acey!

Hope you stick around mate!

Cheers!


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*



> Good luck with the forum!




Thanks!


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

I agreed with Aceducey. I don't think people come here just to pick up $2 or $3, but I believe they are here to learn just like me.

I know people like WayneL who got a lot of knowledge about local market as well as oversea.


----------



## sagitar

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

Hi Joe Blow,
Just wanted to say congrats on your new site. I hope it starts up well...i do think you have some competition but i think competition only serves to improve sites like yours. Look forward to constructive and informative posts on your site...

best wishes
Sagitar ;D


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

I'm with Sagitar. 

Interesting site Joe Blow. I hope all goes well!

I'll be back!

 ;D


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

Thanks to both sagitar and stockGURU for their kind words.

I hope you guys stick around!


----------



## banjo_pete

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

looking good joe, might get to 100 members by the end of the month. Maybe it might be a good idea if you tell us your goal eg the amount of ppl you want on the site by a certain time. eg 100 by end of july 300 by december 1000 by 2006???? what do you think??? Maybe its something we can all work towards?????


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*



banjoe_pete said:


> looking good joe, might get to 100 members by the end of the month.  Maybe it might be a good idea if you tell us your goal eg the amount of ppl you want on the site by a certain time.  eg 100 by end of july  300 by december 1000 by 2006???? what do you think??? Maybe its something we can all work towards?????




Yeah, I'm going for 100 members by the end of the month and 300+ members by years end. Good call Pete!

Thanks to all for your great support so far! I really do hope you all stick around! I really like what this place is becoming and I know it's going to get better over time!

Don't forget, if you have a friend that has an interest in the stockmarket, send them this way. I know many of you have done this already!

Cheers everyone! Enjoy your weekend!

Joe


----------



## banjo_pete

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

lets get to the 100 mark by the end of july


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

I think I can make 100 posts by the end of this month if I can post my paper trading here so I can get a positive and negative comments regarding my strategy.

I am still looking for the opportunity if time available.


----------



## Wysiwyg

I noticed an overseas stock market forum have recently introduced a non-obligatory incentive function to their community. If a poster submits a quality contribution and another poster(s) want to express their gratification, then they can give them a donation. This is non-obligatory, exists along side the normal functioning of the forum and could be seen as an incentive for everyone to submit helpful posts.

There is free qualifying criteria to be able to participate and as I said no one is obligated to participate but the incentive is there.


----------



## Joe Blow

Wysiwyg said:


> I noticed an overseas stock market forum have recently introduced a non-obligatory incentive function to their community. If a poster submits a quality contribution and another poster(s) want to express their gratification, then they can give them a donation. This is non-obligatory, exists along side the normal functioning of the forum and could be seen as an incentive for everyone to submit helpful posts.
> 
> There is free qualifying criteria to be able to participate and as I said no one is obligated to participate but the incentive is there.




You win the Lazarus award this month for the oldest thread bumped!

Cripes! Over five years old!


----------



## Wysiwyg

Joe Blow said:


> You win the Lazarus award this month for the oldest thread bumped!
> 
> Cripes! Over five years old!



Just using the search function and staying on topic cap'n.


----------



## prawn_86

Its interesting reading the posters in this thread and seeing how many posts the ended up making.

fwiw (as an interested fellow webmaster) Joe did you get a good response from this campaign?


----------



## Zird

If anybody is happy with my contribution just post me a tinne please


----------



## skc

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*

This site has come a long way since the days and hats off to you Joe. Head and shoulders above the other garbage forum.

If there is one thing you can easily do to improve this forum it is to remove some of the racial crap that gets posted (sound familiar)?



guycharles said:


> Give it a go Dogbolter. I have escaped HC due to all the racial crap that gets posted.


----------



## Joe Blow

prawn_86 said:


> Its interesting reading the posters in this thread and seeing how many posts the ended up making.
> 
> fwiw (as an interested fellow webmaster) Joe did you get a good response from this campaign?




Not really. 

I never paid out anything either. Most people said put it back into the site, so I did. 

But this is my favourite reply:



dogbolter said:


> I signed up to get the cash and find its a big 2 dollars.Wow be seen posting here and people will no your going bad.Who would take advice or listen to anyone who needs 2 dollars that bad. Cheap site and waste of time. dogbolter




I always wish dogbolter had come back later to see what happened to ASF. But he never did.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums Launch - Post and MAKE MON*



skc said:


> This site has come a long way since the days and hats off to you Joe. Head and shoulders above the other garbage forum.
> 
> If there is one thing you can easily do to improve this forum it is to remove some of the racial crap that gets posted (sound familiar)?




Thanks for the kind words! 

Yes, we are getting very tough on anything even vaguely racist. It's difficult to know where to draw the line sometimes, but I would rather be a bit too tough than too lax in this area.

Please report any posts that you feel are over the line.


----------



## Joules MM1

Great site, run by a level-headed and knowledgeable private owner with the intent of assisting the local community. Good contributors, handy chatroom.

and that's just my opinion......oh and an award winner too.....

kudos, Joe Blow !

Julian


----------



## nunthewiser

Yes, very well done Joe on standing the test of time .

I have seen quite a few "stock forums" come and go in this time , it can be a cruel world if not up to scratch.

I remember coming in here years back 2005? under the name "geroanyday" for a short while and thinking it was a quality site .......... I was correct.

buggared if i can remember my details from back then hence the new habit i,m wearing now.

well done


----------



## Zird

Joe, I would like to say congratulations and thanks also for ASF. It is a fantastic forum and I cannot find another that matches for quality information whether it be financial, general discussion or a place for enjoymment, wit and humour.

Thanks to all the dedicated and highly articulate contributors who make this place terrific to visit and learn from. Your efforts  appreciated by many.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks again everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Ruby

Sometimes I dig around and read old threads, which is how I came across this one today.   Fascinating reading!

I would like to add my congratulations too, Joe, on the success of ASF.  What huge growth and recognition in 6 years.  I think ASF is a great forum, which is why I am bumping this thread now.

Cheers,

Ruby


----------



## ggkfc

Ruby said:


> Sometimes I dig around and read old threads, which is how I came across this one today.   Fascinating reading!
> 
> I would like to add my congratulations too, Joe, on the success of ASF.  What huge growth and recognition in 6 years.  I think ASF is a great forum, which is why I am bumping this thread now.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruby




haha true that
perhaps a post of the week award (voted by readers) or something might be a good idea


----------



## Ruby

And forgot to say before.............. Joe, you can indulge in a quiet little smile of satisfaction at the expense of dogbolter!  He probably has a sly little peek from time to time without logging on.

Ruby


----------



## Joe Blow

Ruby said:


> Sometimes I dig around and read old threads, which is how I came across this one today.   Fascinating reading!
> 
> I would like to add my congratulations too, Joe, on the success of ASF.  What huge growth and recognition in 6 years.  I think ASF is a great forum, which is why I am bumping this thread now.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruby




Many thanks for the kind words Ruby! It is always nice to know that people find ASF useful and that it's appreciated! 

This thread always brings back a lot of memories. Has it really been more than six years?!! It sure was a very different forum back then!


----------



## jonojpsg

Zird said:


> Thanks to all the dedicated and highly articulate contributors who make this place terrific to visit and learn from. Your efforts  appreciated by many.




You're welcome


----------



## Julia

Ruby said:


> Sometimes I dig around and read old threads, which is how I came across this one today.   Fascinating reading!
> 
> I would like to add my congratulations too, Joe, on the success of ASF.  What huge growth and recognition in 6 years.  I think ASF is a great forum, which is why I am bumping this thread now.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruby



I'll echo that 100%, Ruby.   I don't think we often enough record our appreciation for what we enjoy, although mostly we're very quick to voice our complaint for what we dislike.

Joe, it can't always be easy running a forum with so many different types of people with all our different views and expectations.  I've been here since, I think, 2004.  Much has changed, but one thing that has remained constant is your clear desire to be fair to everyone.   Really well done, and thank you.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Agentm

i think the forum is pretty good..

the only criticism i have is that unlike other forums, this one doesnt protect you if fellow forum members go after you personally and keep the threads off topic from the share itself, or matters about the share, but make the posts a personal vendetta against an individual.. i know plenty who wont post here due to their experiences.. and i know plenty who post here knowing they can get away with a lot more here than anywhere else.. but i have managed to get a few members to post again on this forum, but there are still those out there who will read only but no longer contribute..

where this one excels is in the quality of the posts, and the high quality of a lot of the members in many subjects matters...

keep on improving...


----------



## Happy

Wander how much more life is left in Joe's Forum?

6, 12, 18,    maybe more years?


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe you're more likely to attract quality posters by making them pay to join, not offering miniscule amounts of cash for joining/posting.  Offering incentives will make idiots post for posting's sake, like they do on HC just to get a little nick-nack icon next to their name.  HC has gone to the dogs for a number of reasons, but you don't want them all coming over here and messing up this site... or do you?  I guess you're thinking of advertising income, which is fair enough, but there must be better ways to achieve that.

My 2c - keep it low profile, high quality, and as exclusive as possible.

My interest in technical analysis and system development.  Here it seems you can get some quality discussions going.  On HC they wouldn't have the first clue about TA/systems.  Robbbb and his sycophants think TA amounts to buying when the stochastic or MA's cross.  I don't want that happening here please.


----------



## prawn_86

Gringotts Bank said:


> Joe you're more likely to attract quality posters by making them pay to join, not offering miniscule amounts of cash for joining/posting.  Offering incentives will make idiots post for posting's sake, like they do on HC just to get a little nick-nack icon next to their name.  HC has gone to the dogs for a number of reasons, but you don't want them all coming over here and messing up this site... or do you?  I guess you're thinking of advertising income, which is fair enough, but there must be better ways to achieve that.
> 
> My 2c - keep it low profile, high quality, and as exclusive as possible.
> 
> My interest in technical analysis and system development.  Here it seems you can get some quality discussions going.  On HC they wouldn't have the first clue about TA/systems.  Robbbb and his sycophants think TA amounts to buying when the stochastic or MA's cross.  I don't want that happening here please.




GB, 

If you look at the date the first post was made it was back when ASF was first launched. Hence this is no longer applicable


----------



## Boggo

Happy said:


> Wander how much more life is left in Joe's Forum?
> 
> 6, 12, 18,    maybe more years?




Yeah, I wander a bit too, and sometimes I just wonder why


----------



## basilio

Worth echoing comments made by other forum members. ASF is a very good place to discuss stock issues and broader questions. I have certainly gained excellent financial value from a number of members contributions and on balance I have enjoyed the discussions in the general forums.

I actually feel the quality of conversation is appreciably improving as well as general respect and good will. And a good part of that has to be due to Joe's leadership as well as forum members overall maturity.

Cheers


----------

